# La Roux....now thats one ugly biffer !



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

The "woman" who sings Bullet-proof MAN ALIVE THATS HONKIN !

:ban:


----------



## SALKev (Feb 28, 2009)

hmm...she's not ugly...but she doesnt compliment herself with her choice of attire (and hair  ) i think


----------



## adesign (Jun 10, 2008)

So what? She is better than most "Popular" music. Plenty of honkin girls out there in the limelight.


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

She's not ugly, her face has character


----------



## Eklektik (May 15, 2009)

good singer though


----------



## cellaratt (Jul 16, 2008)

picture..?


----------



## Deacon NWales (Jun 16, 2009)

http://www.contactmusic.com/pics/lb/nme_awards_2_250209/la_roux_5254918.jpg

Pic of said la Roux Hmm Tasty:lol: :lol:


----------



## SALKev (Feb 28, 2009)

cellaratt said:


> picture..?


take your pick

http://images.google.co.uk/images?hl=en&q=la+roux&btnG=Search+Images&gbv=2&aq=f&oq=

:thumb:


----------



## celticforever (Sep 10, 2007)

I,d rather her mother  

http://images.google.co.uk/imgres?imgurl=http://www.nme.com/images/09310_152150_newlaroux.jpg.jpg&imgrefurl=http://www.nme.com/blog/index.php%3Fblog%3D123%26p%3D5922&usg=__eG6g9Zb4kyukcCwhFwlI8InhU9Q=&h=300&w=400&sz=39&hl=en&start=1&tbnid=LCBB79Z7eW_D2M:&tbnh=93&tbnw=124&prev=/images%3Fq%3Djune%2Backland%2Bthe%2Bbill%26gbv%3D2%26hl%3Den


----------



## Jacko89 (Mar 4, 2009)

Eklektik said:


> good singer though


shes pants!!

listen to my missus www.youtube.co.uk/missbeccymay


----------



## Belinda (Mar 26, 2009)

She looks like a rug-muncher to me - but I could be wrong of course :lol:


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

celticforever said:


> I,d rather her mother
> 
> http://images.google.co.uk/imgres?imgurl=http://www.nme.com/images/09310_152150_newlaroux.jpg.jpg&imgrefurl=http://www.nme.com/blog/index.php%3Fblog%3D123%26p%3D5922&usg=__eG6g9Zb4kyukcCwhFwlI8InhU9Q=&h=300&w=400&sz=39&hl=en&start=1&tbnid=LCBB79Z7eW_D2M:&tbnh=93&tbnw=124&prev=/images%3Fq%3Djune%2Backland%2Bthe%2Bbill%26gbv%3D2%26hl%3Den


NOW !

If that is her stood next to her mum l apologise and l will personally go and find the pr**k who made her up in the video and issue a six pack fo whoop ass !


----------



## SALKev (Feb 28, 2009)

gemilky69 said:


> NOW !
> 
> If that is her stood next to her mum l apologise and l will personally go and find the pr**k who made her up in the video and issue a six pack fo whoop ass !


im not going to brag........

....I WAS RIGHT HAHAHAHAHAHA :lol: :lol: :lol:

:beer:


----------



## jack1980 (Jul 16, 2008)

she's facially challenged!

after hearing her song on the radio i googled for pictures and ohhh how disappointed was I!!!


----------



## rs007 (May 28, 2007)

This is a foolish attempt at an uprising by a lone ginger.

thing is, what do we do?

Let her continue, and inspire other pis$-stinking gingers to possibly accomplihs fame and fortune?

Or kill her in the face, and make her a martyr for the ginger cause?


----------



## SALKev (Feb 28, 2009)

RS2007 said:


> This is a foolish attempt at an uprising by a lone ginger.
> 
> thing is, what do we do?
> 
> ...


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

S-A-L said:


> im not going to brag........
> 
> ....I WAS RIGHT HAHAHAHAHAHA :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> :beer:


A REAL man can admit when he is wrong !

He can also neg rep you for being a smart ar*e !

Clever ku*t...

:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Dantreadz85 (Jun 4, 2009)

i swear if i hear that going in for the kill song or whatever its called one more time ill strangle the person next to me lol


----------



## rich-k (Jul 17, 2009)

ohh man shes soo ugly! shes like that robyn, apparantly lady gaga with no make up on is a right biffa too!


----------



## SALKev (Feb 28, 2009)

gemilky69 said:


> A REAL man can admit when he is wrong !
> 
> I respect you for that
> 
> ...


 :beer:


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Dantreadz85 said:


> i swear if i hear that going in for the kill song or whatever its called one more time ill strangle the person next to me lol


 :confused1: :confused1: :confused1:

Dont recognise that one mate.....sing me a bit of it ?

:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Dantreadz85 (Jun 4, 2009)

gemilky69 said:


> :confused1: :confused1: :confused1:
> 
> Dont recognise that one mate.....sing me a bit of it ?
> 
> :lol: :lol: :lol:


the sad thing is ive herd it so many times i do actually sit there singin along to it when it comes on it drives me mad ! .

an gaga looks like a dog anyways with or without make up


----------



## dan the man (Apr 1, 2009)

songs are ace but like you said i would rather take the bullet to the brain


----------



## Jacko89 (Mar 4, 2009)

gaga is the best!

why do you think shes called gaga?


----------



## SALKev (Feb 28, 2009)

Harry Jack said:


> gaga is the best!
> 
> why do you think shes called gaga?


 :blowme:

:lol: :lol:


----------



## avril (Mar 5, 2005)

shes so like TILDA SWINTON from narnia fame.


----------



## Dantreadz85 (Jun 4, 2009)

Harry Jack said:


> gaga is the best!
> 
> why do you think shes called gaga?


music wise she is good , but looks ,, rah not for me mate lol.

an i dunno why is she called gaga ?? :whistling:


----------



## Jacko89 (Mar 4, 2009)

Dantreadz85 said:


> music wise she is good , but looks ,, rah not for me mate lol.
> 
> an i dunno why is she called gaga ?? :whistling:


wishful thinkin on my part i think but ill leave it to your imagination haha


----------



## avril (Mar 5, 2005)

i think shes pretty apart from her weird hair styles...a natural beauty...

who wants to see a female plastered in makeup all the time?

most of the worlds beauties look very different when the makeups off..


----------



## Harry1436114491 (Oct 8, 2003)

You blokes are just too picky, carry on like this and I'll post a real ugly fukcer The Wife.


----------



## rich-k (Jul 17, 2009)

wdnt it be lady gag gag haha


----------



## Jacko89 (Mar 4, 2009)

hahaha.

im completely besoted by gaga at the mo, everytime papparazzi comes on im GLUED!!! shes a freak wierdo and i love it lol


----------



## Jacko89 (Mar 4, 2009)

rich-k said:


> wdnt it be lady gag gag haha


 :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Dantreadz85 (Jun 4, 2009)

Harry Jack said:


> hahaha.
> 
> im completely besoted by gaga at the mo, everytime papparazzi comes on im GLUED!!! shes a freak wierdo and i love it lol


whatever floats ya boat geeza

:tongue:


----------



## welshflame (May 21, 2009)

i wouldnt say shes ugly to be honest. if you want ugly come and see the women around my area now thats ugly hahaha. besides la roux is june ackland from the bills daughter and thats got to have some coolness  haha. i love women who are different and quirky so thumbs up for me  .


----------



## ichigo (Dec 22, 2008)

think im developing a thing for red heads :confused1:


----------



## Dantreadz85 (Jun 4, 2009)

jonkvxr said:


> think im developing a thing for red heads :confused1:


why???? :whistling:


----------



## Dezw (May 13, 2009)

She's a bit rough and she also doesn't sing, just talks, and I really hate all the crap out just now with some daft burd just talking there way through a song.


----------



## welshflame (May 21, 2009)

this is why red hair is gorgeous. http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3054/2374949625_4e55ae812b.jpg. my god if she walked into my life id be a very happy guy indeed. if only. haha


----------



## adesign (Jun 10, 2008)

Mate I would kill to be with Hayley Williams


----------



## welshflame (May 21, 2009)

adesign said:


> Mate I would kill to be with Hayley Williams


me too. hands off shes mine haha:laugh:


----------



## WRT (May 21, 2009)

There's only been a few redheads who I've been atrracted to. One was at my school and wasn't a full blown cursed with pale skin and bright red hair, she had a gorgeous face and massive norks and a nice ass. I got my way with her in the end:beer:


----------



## infrared (Jun 30, 2009)

Harry Jack said:


> shes pants!!
> 
> listen to my missus www.youtube.co.uk/missbeccymay


Good voice.


----------



## Julio1436114543 (Nov 27, 2007)

whats wrong with this, I would:tongue: :tongue:


----------



## Jacko89 (Mar 4, 2009)

infrared said:


> Good voice.


Thanks :laugh:


----------



## ichigo (Dec 22, 2008)

Dantreadz85 said:


> why???? :whistling:


the pale skin and red hair really does it for me :thumb: few years ago would never of gone ginger


----------



## weeman (Sep 6, 2007)

i'll smash her,being as i am a **** smelling ginge myself i would be immune to her aroma whilst i fold her up like a piece of paper


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

weeman said:


> i'll smash her,being as i am a **** smelling ginge myself i would be immune to her aroma whilst i fold her up like a piece of paper


Your just plain nasty tho so you dont count !

:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## rs007 (May 28, 2007)

avril said:


> i think shes pretty apart from her weird hair styles...a natural beauty...
> 
> who wants to see a female plastered in makeup all the time?
> 
> most of the worlds beauties look very different when the makeups off..


All joking aside, I 100% agree with you, think she is a very attractive lass and a nice change from the troweled on make up fake-jobs.

:thumbup1:

Now, back to the matter at hand - keeping these fetid smelling ginger bastards where they belong - in the sewer - how should we deal with them? I mean you cant kill that which has no soul?

:lol:


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

RS2007 said:


> All joking aside, I 100% agree with you, think she is a very attractive lass and a nice change from the troweled on make up fake-jobs.
> 
> :thumbup1:
> 
> ...


Carpe diem. Seize the day, boys. Make your lives extraordinary:thumbup1:


----------



## hamsternuts (Feb 8, 2009)

she aint that bad, i don't even know why someone started a thread just to insult her

vanessa feltz on the other hand..... (i don't mind insulting her because she's a horrible cow anyway)


----------



## weeman (Sep 6, 2007)

hamsternuts said:


> she aint that bad, i don't even know why someone started a thread just to insult her
> 
> vanessa feltz on the other hand..... (i don't mind insulting her because she's a horrible cow anyway)


she would get it too the dirty cow grrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr


----------



## hamsternuts (Feb 8, 2009)

vanessa feltz would indeed get it, but it would be a 'throw her knickers at the back of her head on the way out' kinda deal

and i'd tell her she was sh!t


----------



## RedKola (Nov 27, 2008)

Do you think her minge hair is styled the same way? :lol:


----------



## rs007 (May 28, 2007)

RedKola said:


> Do you think her minge hair is styled the same way? :lol:


What, hinging away to the side like Gourock? Probably lol


----------



## Xtrainer (Sep 4, 2008)

I don't think she's that bad and almost looks modelesque in some of those photos. I would.


----------



## powerlifter8 (Jan 28, 2007)

RS2007 said:


> What, hinging away to the side like Gourock? Probably lol


LMAO

LaRoux or however it's spelled, not my cup of tea, lady gaga on the other hand...oh yes, words don't cover it...annoying as **** right enough but still :lol: :thumb:


----------



## RedKola (Nov 27, 2008)

Lady Gaga is just a blonde Amy Winehouse! She's got a beak on her like a fkn toucan! :lol:


----------



## Big Gunz (Jun 9, 2009)

She is minging. She has a good voice though.


----------



## El Ricardinho (May 30, 2008)

wee bit of stlying and losing the 'quirky' lesbian look she could look no bad. in her current guise she is ropey right enough.


----------



## WRT (May 21, 2009)

RedKola said:


> Lady Gaga is just a blonde Amy Winehouse! She's got a beak on her like a fkn toucan! :lol:


:lol:Still slam my cock down her throat to shut the whining bitch up then spunk on her leaving her with a pokerface!


----------



## rich-k (Jul 17, 2009)

la rug muncher


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

hamsternuts said:


> *she aint that bad, i don't even know why someone started a thread just to insult her*
> 
> vanessa feltz on the other hand..... (i don't mind insulting her because she's a horrible cow anyway)


Sheer boredom mate oh and the fact l think she's a swamp donkey!

:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

she can sing but has nowt on fearne cotton

come to think of it she has nowt on ferne britton either


----------



## hamsternuts (Feb 8, 2009)

davetherave said:


> she can sing but has nowt on fearne cotton
> 
> come to think of it she has nowt on *ferne britton* either


don't get me started....oh too late.... going to have to pull one off now


----------



## 54und3r5 (Apr 11, 2008)

She looks like that lesbian girl from that band tatu.. Or is it the same person lol?


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

chilisi said:


> bootneck..?


Please explain ?

:confused1:


----------



## adlewar (Oct 14, 2008)

davetherave said:


> she can sing but has nowt on dot cotton
> 
> come to think of it she has nowt on ferne britton either


----------



## Jungle (Mar 9, 2009)

I'd still touch it, anything under a size 12 will get it from me


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Jungle said:


> I'd still touch it, anything under a size 12 will get it from me


Any gender or is it just small chicks ?

:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Jungle (Mar 9, 2009)

gemilky69 said:


> Any gender or is it just small chicks ?
> 
> :lol: :lol: :lol:


I left myself open for that reply!


----------



## SALKev (Feb 28, 2009)

Jungle said:


> I left myself open for that reply!


and you didn't deny anything either... :whistling:


----------



## willsey4 (Apr 21, 2008)

jonkvxr said:


> think im developing a thing for red heads :confused1:


Dont trust me! All complete freaks! Im sure there is some nice ones out there but every one I have known has beena bitch one way or another!

Ex gf is a ginger and currently in a court battle with her!! lol


----------



## WRT (May 21, 2009)

willsey4 said:


> Dont trust me! All complete freaks! Im sure there is some nice ones out there but every one I have known has beena bitch one way or another!
> 
> Ex gf is a ginger and currently in a court battle with her!! lol


Expose her to sunlight and she'll dissolve into a pile of dust:thumbup1:


----------



## willsey4 (Apr 21, 2008)

WRT said:


> Expose her to sunlight and she'll dissolve into a pile of dust:thumbup1:


That sounds about right.

Im sure there is a nice one out there somewhere but every one i have known as been a complete stuck up nasty spikefull bitch


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

willsey4 said:


> That sounds about right.
> 
> Im sure there is a nice one out there somewhere but every one i have known as been a complete stuck up nasty spikefull bitch


I'm married to one !

:whistling: :whistling: :whistling: :whistling:


----------



## weeman (Sep 6, 2007)

WRT said:


> Expose her to sunlight and she'll dissolve into a pile of dust:thumbup1:


i've just noticed in your avvy that you look like Sylar from Hero's,the bad guy,also you are pointing your finger at your own head in the way that he does to his victims before he cuts the top of their heads off to steal their powers.

Are you Sylar mate?and are you therefor trying to steal your own powers?

spooky.


----------



## WRT (May 21, 2009)

weeman said:


> i've just noticed in your avvy that you look like Sylar from Hero's,the bad guy,also you are pointing your finger at your own head in the way that he does to his victims before he cuts the top of their heads off to steal their powers.
> 
> Are you Sylar mate?and are you therefor trying to steal your own powers?
> 
> spooky.


Pmsl how did you guess? :whistling: It's the eyebrowns ain't it!


----------



## willsey4 (Apr 21, 2008)

gemilky69 said:


> I'm married to one !
> 
> :whistling: :whistling: :whistling: :whistling:


Looks like you found the odd nice one!!! :thumb:


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

willsey4 said:


> Looks like you found the odd nice one!!! :thumb:


HONEST TRUTH........... she drives me fu**ing MAD sometimes. She does the most STUPID things ( one of which l put on here if people saw it ) and she never thinks long term.

BUT given all that l think she is gorgeous from head to toe, she has a heart of gold and she spoils me rotten.

:beer:


----------



## willsey4 (Apr 21, 2008)

gemilky69 said:


> HONEST TRUTH........... she drives me fu**ing MAD sometimes. She does the most STUPID things ( one of which l put on here if people saw it ) and she never thinks long term.
> 
> BUT given all that l think she is gorgeous from head to toe, she has a heart of gold and she spoils me rotten.
> 
> :beer:


Thats good mate. I always found the ginger species to be jeckyl and hyde. My ex just suddenly turned and became the nastiest person ive ever met in my life. Saying things you would only expect your worst enemies to say to you!

I think i was just unlucky and ended up with the queen of the ginger bitches.


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

willsey4 said:


> Thats good mate. I always found the ginger species to be jeckyl and hyde. My ex just suddenly turned and became the nastiest person ive ever met in my life. Saying things you would only expect your worst enemies to say to you!
> 
> I think i was just unlucky and ended up with the queen of the ginger bitches.


My nemesis was a 7 stone brunette who was the most HORRIBLE bas*ard life could throw at you !

Mate l would shoot the bi**h given the chance !

:cursing: :cursing: :cursing:


----------



## scout (Feb 27, 2008)

I would!!


----------



## Wheyman (Sep 6, 2011)

I think shes weirdly hot


----------



## seandog69 (Mar 8, 2013)

Wheyman said:


> I think shes weirdly hot


strong thread necromancy wheyman


----------



## Wheyman (Sep 6, 2011)

seandog69 said:


> strong thread necromancy wheyman


thank you


----------



## Gary29 (Aug 21, 2011)

Wheyman said:


> I think shes weirdly hot


If you're into ***** that look like blokes, then yeah....


----------

